# Aluminum Rod Holders



## Reel Mccoy

I have several models of rod holders that I am fabricating and selling. I have a design that mounts to your tool box or truck bed and also a design that fits in a 2" receiver hitch. All rod holders are made of aluminum and 100% tig welded. After I fabricate the holders I spray them with a black corrosion resistant paint. They are super light and easy to use. The pricing fpr the rod holders is as follows:
-$40 for a 3 rod holder
-$50 for a 4 rod holder
-$60 for a 5 rod holder

I can add more holders for $10 a piece. I have included some pics of a few of the holders that I have made so far. Contact me if you have any questions of if you have a custom order.-Ryan


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Can you put the yailgate down with your hitch model without having to take it out?


----------



## Reel Mccoy

The tubes that the rods go into are 12" long, so if there is 12'' between the top of your hitch receiver and the bottom of your tailgate then yes. If not I could weld fabricate one with an offset soi that the rack would sit a little lower for $10 more.


----------



## bms

I have seen them in person and they are nice and good quality. I bought two, one for the suv- hitch style and one for the truck-mounts to the tool box. Thanks Ryan, nice meeting you.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*rod holder*

Here is a pic of the 5 rod hitch mounted rod holder. This is without paint and some might prefer this look over the coated look. Prices are listed above


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*New Design*

Here is the new model I am making.They mount to tool boxes or the bed in the back of you truck. Cost will be $100 or I am open to trades.


----------



## oxbeast1210

I need some rod holders on the back of my little center console. It has a few on the left side of the console but they get in the way when casting . You think u could build me something?..


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*Fabricate*

I could fabricate you something similiar to what I just posted. Would you want it to be welded on or bolted on?


----------



## oxbeast1210

Bolted or screwed after the rain passes I'll get some pics maybe u could draw me some ideas upon not very creative..


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Sounds good. Get me an outside measurement of your seat so I will know how wide. The more info the better.


----------



## oxbeast1210

In not sure if it can fit behind the seat because of my fuel tank looks like I'll have to wait till tomorrow to get them to u by the time the rain stops it'll probably be dark


----------



## duchamp6

nice job buddy!


----------



## Fishing flip

do u build t tops also


----------



## MGuns

PM sent


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Thanks for the compliment. I haven't ventured into the t-top market yet, but I could see myself heding that way before long. There is a lot more that goes into a t-top as opposed to truck mounted for holders. I am willing to try and fabricate any ideas that you may have though. -Ryan


----------



## MGuns

PM sent


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*Rod Rack*

Mguns it was nice meeting you. I hope you enjoy your rod holder. It turned out pretty sweet with the black finish. Enjoy your trip to St. Pete.


----------



## MGuns

Ryan,
I mounted it yesterday when I got back and I'm very happy with it. It really looks good mounted to the tool box and it was good mtg you also. Good luck with the reclass at work. Thanks.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Thanks to Mark from Broxson Outdoors for ordering my 9 rod truck bed mounted rod holder. It looks sweet mounted in the back of your truck. Stop by and check it out if you want to see what one would look like mounted in the back of your rig.


----------



## Ocean Master

I need a 12 rod holder in aluminum 90 degree angle on the mounting bracket. It will be attached to a 2x12 on my dock. The tubing must accommodate trolling rods.

PM me for details


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Oceanmaster you have mail.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Hey haven't forgot bout yah i'ma draw something up.
whats an email I can send pics to?


----------



## Reel Mccoy

You have mail


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Thanks for the order Markbass. It was nice meeting you and the black rod holder looks sweet in the back of your truck. Still have a few for sale!!!


----------



## cablechris

how are you mounting them in the back of trucks? I would like to put one in the back of mine. But I dont have a truck box to bolt it to. Could you just bolt it to the bed? And do you have any pic of something like this? 

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*Mounted Rod Holders in bed of truck*

Here are a few pics of the black coated rod holders mounted in the bed of MarkBass's truck. Turned out awesome looking and it is very stout.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*Pics*

I have finally found PVC that will go onto the top of the tubes to protect the seats of the reels. It really makes the brushed aluminum model look better as well.


----------



## oxbeast1210

are you able to make the with the holders tilted at an angle? Also I would need them to attch to my boat on the bottom. Heres a rough picture, sorry im not good at doodlin. I would like it to have 6 holders but Ill take whatever fits. 

thanks let me know if u can draw something up for me
thank you


----------



## Reel Mccoy

OX,
You have mail


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Btt


----------



## Ocean Master

Ryan,

Are you about finished with mine?


----------



## txfam6

Can you make the actual holder taller to fit a surf rod? How would payment be made?


----------



## Reel Mccoy

I can make the tubes longer to accomodate a surf rod. Payment is usually made when I deliver it to you.


----------



## Kenton

Do your prices include the new pvc inserts?


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Prices do included the PVC caps


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Hope you enjoy your rod rack Ocean Master. I think it will work great on your dock.


----------



## Ain't scared

I want 2 -48"-9 rod tool box mount 25 -30 degree bubba Davis 850-637-7765 when you get time


----------



## Reel Mccoy

I got you Bubba. I will start working on them Monday. Will give you a shout when they are complete.


----------



## SgtWag

Hey JR, I got your message. I sent the first message and now the page won't let me send another either through PMs or friends. I must have a setting wrong.

Anyway I carry about 14 rods back and forth to my boat. I have a Ford F-350. I see your rod holder that looks about right has 9 holders. I only have the picture to go off of but would there be room enough to mount one above the other? Do you make Less than 9 in case I would have to offset them for the reels to fit? Say a 7 and an 8?

Thanks for trying to get a hold of me. I will have to figure it out. I'll take suggestions.


----------



## lil'skeet

Hey, what is your location? I might have a couple projects for you. You got yourself a nice niche there. The holders look great.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Sgtwag go into your user CP settings and you can find out how to send/receive pm's through there. I can make something that would accomodate the number of rods you haul. Send me a PM once you figure it out and we will make something or e-mail me at [email protected].

Lil skeet I am located near TIger Point in Gulf breeze. Thanks for the compliment. Made a rod rack for myself and it has sort of blew up after that. Send me a PM if you have a question or have an idea about something you want built.


----------



## Jason

jrmcallister said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Made a rod rack for myself and it has sort of blew up after that.


Got more business then you can handle, ain't bad news in today's economy.....Liking your work and will probably be getting up w/ you myself after a bit.....Looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lil'skeet

You got a pm. Looks Great and I want (4). You ditch the full-time job yet?:thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Mccoy

I hope you enjoy your son enjoys the rod rack fooddude. It turned out pretty sweet with the new caps.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

*New model rod rack*

For you boat captains out there that have to haul your gear to and from your boat, this rack was designed with you in mind. It will hold 15 rods and fits between the bed of a full size truck. This model runs $200.


----------



## FOODDUDE

Yes Ryan Thanks , You did a great job on my sons rod holder and it made a great birthday present . If anyone needs one be sure to give Ryan a call , he does great work !!


----------



## txfam6

Just checking if you where done with my order yet?


----------



## andrews

*Aluminum rod holders*

I am trying to get in touch with Reel McCoy. I live on the other side of the state near Melbourne. I need a hitch mount rod holder for 4 rods. How do I get in touch with you?


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Where have you been getting the PVC caps from?


----------



## Camo truck boy

I want a 5 rod holder one build for my tool box ! How can you attach them ? Do you weld them on?


----------



## Camo truck boy

Sorry I'm new how do u pm


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Should be able to click on my name and see the option if not mabey its because you are too new. Go search my name and you could see some of my work


----------



## Ocean Master

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Where have you been getting the PVC caps from?


They are pvc or abs couplings..


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Only place I have found them is like eBay where they are 10 dollars for 4 or 4 for 20 dollars, I can't remember


----------



## dobs

How much for a 3 slotter low profile to go on a boat? Would probably want 2 of em...one for each motor well (Catamaran).


----------



## Reel Mccoy

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Should be able to click on my name and see the option if not mabey its because you are too new. Go search my name and you could see some of my work


 I guess the rod rack business is getting cut-throat when you are promoting yourself on someone elses post. WOW!!!


----------



## txfam6

do you do rod holders? I had asked for some back in september but never got a finished product.



joseph_zlnsk said:


> Should be able to click on my name and see the option if not mabey its because you are too new. Go search my name and you could see some of my work


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Been out of the area for a while on an unexpected "trip". Got your rod holders finished. Will pm you when I am free to meet you.


----------



## rockoose

*rod holders*



Reel Mccoy said:


> I have several models of rod holders that I am fabricating and selling. I have a design that mounts to your tool box or truck bed and also a design that fits in a 2" receiver hitch. All rod holders are made of aluminum and 100% tig welded. After I fabricate the holders I spray them with a black corrosion resistant paint. They are super light and easy to use. The pricing fpr the rod holders is as follows:
> -$40 for a 3 rod holder
> -$50 for a 4 rod holder
> -$60 for a 5 rod holder
> 
> I can add more holders for $10 a piece. I have included some pics of a few of the holders that I have made so far. Contact me if you have any questions of if you have a custom order.-Ryan


 I am interested-e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## afcopper15

*Rocket Launchers*

I am looking to add a few rod holders to my T-Top. Can you do something like that? I'd like them welded on, probably four or five. Can you estimate a price on that info?


----------



## FlatOut

Reel Mccoy said:


> I guess the rod rack business is getting cut-throat when you are promoting yourself on someone elses post. WOW!!!


Don't worry, his work is complete shit. I got you two confused over this and found out the hard way.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

You must be referring to someone other than me, never had a single complaint over the work I did, and if anyone had any kind of issue I always corrected it as long as it was my fault


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

I'm also pretty sure you've never been a customer of mine either


----------



## delta dooler

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Should be able to click on my name and see the option if not mabey its because you are too new. Go search my name and you could see some of my work


 pretty chicken$hit to hi-jack Reel Mccoys thread.....


----------



## txfam6

Joseph is a good guy and offers a great product in excellent time. Some people don't want to wait 3 months for a answer on a order.


----------



## delta dooler

txfam6 said:


> Joseph is a good guy and offers a great product in excellent time. Some people don't want to wait 3 months for a answer on a order.


I didnt say he wasnt, or if he was, what I did say is that is was chicken$hit to hijack Reel Mccoys thread.:whistling:


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

I guess you must be the forum police, why don't you go say the same thing to the many others that do the same thing


----------



## delta dooler

...


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Plenty of other people do it, I'm not the first nor will I be the last, kind of funny who ever the one that commented on that said that and is such a new profile, almost seems like it was created just to say some negative things, that person has never been a customer of mine so his comment was a lie, as well as the couple people that did come to me, waiting for that guy for quite a while never got an answer and decided to come to me, and yes they did know that I was a different individual, and they all said it was rediculous to have waiting so long, everyone here is grown up and can make their own decisions. Good luck to you sir and your hunting on the forum to tell people off


----------



## delta dooler

...


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

...


----------



## delta dooler

I deleted most of my comments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

How much for the truck bed 9 rod holder sir?
I need to get the space back in my bed for my kayak and beach cart.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

...


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Reel McCoy...
How much for the truck bed 9 rod holder sir?
I need to get the space back in my bed for my kayak and beach cart.

No offense Joe...I understand the competitive market. Take care man.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Absolutely


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

...


----------



## hsiF deR

Joseph Check your PM's

Thanks


----------



## JenaAlbright

Are you still making these? Would you be able to make me one for a 4 rod holder in the original aluminum, not painted black?

Please let me know, Thank you so much


----------



## Emerald Coast Fab

We can make whatever you need. Call me at number below.


----------



## Redz

Hello i am looking for a 2 inch hitch mounted rod holder for 4 rods.


----------

